# Stocking for 20 tall



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

What are some stocking suggestions for a 20 gallon tall Tank. Preferably small SA/CA cichlids or Small African cichlids. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

A colony of some sort of shelldweller would be my first pick...I'm partial to the multis. Otherwise, you could house a pair of some of the smaller dwarfs like blue rams or Apistogramma.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya i have seen multis before and really liked them. They are very hard to find where i live. How many do you recommend for this size tank.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd start with 4-5. They will reproduce if kept well, and can build up to large numbers.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

But they need floor space...a tall tank is more suited to like angel fish.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

A 20 tall isn't going to last angelfish very long. Pretty much all small cichlids are going to be bottom-oriented. Seeing as people breed multis is tanks much smaller than this, I see it to be pretty do-able. However, there needs to be a plan in place to either cull excess offspring, or raise them in a secondary tank until they can be made available to other hobbyists.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya if i get the multis i have plenty of various 10 gallon and under tanks to tank care of them long enough to sell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

